# Meetings > Meeting μηνός >  Game Fest, Κυριακή 17 Οκτωβρίου, 11π.μ

## wiresounds

Την *Κυριακή 17 Οκτωβρίου* θα πραγματοποιηθεί *Game Fest* στην έδρα του συλλόγου Σκίππης 48 στην Καλλιθέα.

*Το fest πραγματοποιείται για να γνωριστούμε και να περάσουμε καλά.* Μέχρι τώρα υπάρχουν προτάσεις να παιχθούν τα παιχνίδια: Doom3, UT2004, Age of Mythology, Age of Empires II, Fifa 2004, Colin McRae 3. Ευπρόσδεκτες και άλλες προτάσεις.
 
Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι μπορούν να κλείσουν στο παρόν thread μια θέση στο fest. Υπάρχουν *30 θέσεις* διαθέσιμες. Θα κρατηθεί σειρά προτεραιότητας.

Ώρα προσέλευσης στις *10 π.μ* και έναρξης στις *11 π.μ*

Η είσοδος είναι 5 ευρώ (προαιρετικά).

Ο κάθε συμμετέχοντας θα *πρέπει* να φέρει :
 ::  το PC ή laptop του,
 ::  ακουστικά και *όχι ηχεία*
 ::  ένα πολύπριζο και
 ::  ένα straight καλώδιο δικτύου για να συνδεθεί στο switch. Υπάρχει βέβαια και ΑΡ για ασύρματη σύνδεση.

Στον χώρο λειτουργεί και κυλικείο για καφέ, αναψυκτικά, νερό και μπύρες.

Οδηγίες για την προσέλευσή σας εδώ.

----------


## wiresounds

Μια θέση παρακαλώ

----------


## jabarlee

δεν έχω ιδέα αν μπορώ, αλλά είμαι μέσα...

θα το πολεμήσουμε φαντάζομαι εκείνη την ώρα να συνδέσουμε και players από άλλους κόμβους; να κλείσουμε κανένα dc, κανένα ftp κ.τ.λ.

Αν γίνει εγώ κατεβάζω το DC hub για όση ώρα κρατήσει το "fest"

----------


## ice

Μια θεση και για μενα.

----------


## monotone

Αν είμαι εδώ θα ερθω και εγώ με απότερο σκοπό να μυήσω τους φίλους των παιχνιδιών του AWMN στο Rise of Nations (το οποίο αποτελεί εξέλιξη της μηχανής του Age of Empires)!

Οταν λέτε PC εννοείτε και την οθόνη; (χαζή ερώτηση αλλα η 19αρα μου δε μεταφέρεται εύκολα..)

----------


## MerNion

Me too! προτείνω και το CounterStrike  ::

----------


## wiresounds

> Οταν λέτε PC εννοείτε και την οθόνη; (χαζή ερώτηση αλλα η 19αρα μου δε μεταφέρεται εύκολα..)


Ναι βρε παιδιά, όλο το PC. Όλο και κάποιος φίλος θα βρεθεί από την περιοχή σου με αυτοκίνητο για να σε βοηθήσει, αν δεν έχεις εσύ ή ίσως να σου δανείσει κάποια μικρότερη οθόνη.
Στείλε PM, email, πάρε τηλέφωνο. Έτσι γνωριζόμαστε καλύτερα. Το AWMN είναι και ανθρώπινες σχέσεις.

----------


## monotone

> Ναι βρε παιδιά, όλο το PC.


  ::  

Αυτή τη στιγμή δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν θα έχω off εκείνη τη μέρα, αν υπάρχει υπερκάλυψη δώστε τη θέση σε άλλον. Θα ενημερώσω έγκαιρα!

----------


## DiGi

Μια θεση plz

----------


## Achille

Και μια εδώ  ::

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

2 θέσεις ! ! Θα έρθει και ένας φίλος μου αν δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα!!!
Ετοιμαστείτε για ΑΟΜ ! ! ! !

----------


## Ataraxos

Τέτοια fest γίνονται καθημερινά στους game servers του jabarlee.  ::

----------


## wiresounds

> Τέτοια fest γίνονται καθημερινά στους game servers του jabarlee.


Η διαφορά εδώ είναι ότι θα βλέπεις αυτόν που "σκοτώνεις"  ::

----------


## ice

Αλλη φαση να εισαι απο κοντα και να μπορεις να τον βριζεις και βαρας επιτοπου και οχι Virtual .

Υπαρχει περιπτωση μετα το παιχνιδι να ακολουθησουν αγωνες με λασπη  ::

----------


## nantito

Μία θέση και για μένα...

Καλά ΑΟΕ2 κανείς δεν παίζει; Εγώ μόνο για αυτό θα έρθω αν είναι...




> Me too! προτείνω και το CounterStrike


Paintball ρε... τι cs και τρίχες κατσαρές  ::

----------


## drf

μια θέση και για μένα αρκεί να μην έχω το papaban δίπλα μου  ::

----------


## ABYSS

Και εγώ μία Θέση παρακαλώ!!! (Σε περίπτωση όμως που τελικά δουλεύω,΄θα ειδοποιήσω έγκαιρα!)


π.σ. Αφού είμαι άτυχος και δεν μπορώ να γίνω client ,τουλάχιστον ας συνδεθώ στον σύλλογο ::

----------


## ABYSS

Χμ... μήπως γίνεται να προσθεθεί στα game competition και τα...


quake3(παλιό , αλλά κλασικό!) και Command & Conquer Generals - Zero Hour ( με το οποίο έχω πάθει ζημιά?  ::   ::

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Γιατί λέτε για το Colin McRae 3 και όχι το 4;;;;;;;  ::

----------


## ice

Παιδες σε μια μερα δεν προλαβαινουμε να παιξουμε τοσα πολλα παιχνιδια .

Θα επιλεξουμε 3-4 και με αυτα θα γινει η σφαγη .

----------


## Achille

Το 3 δεν παίζει δίκτυο έτσι και αλλιώς.

----------


## mojiro

αμα παιξετε cs ή strategy θα ερθω με laptop.

αλλιως θα καθομαι και θα βλεπω.

το μηχανυματακι μου δεν τραβαει βαρια games.  :: 

μια πολυθρονα και για μενα !!!  ::

----------


## Johny

ΓΟΥΣΤΑΡΩΩΩΩΩ ΘΑ ΕΡΘΩ ΑΡΚΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΞΟΥΜΕ MOHAA!!!!! ΚΑΙ UT ! ΑΥΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ  ::

----------


## alsafi

Σίγουρα μια θέση και για μένα. Έχει να πέσει τρελή σφαγή στο unreal  ::

----------


## morgas_6

υπαρχει μεγαλη περιπτωση να εχω αδεια εκεινες τις ημερες  ::  !!
αν μπορειτε κρατηστε μου μια θεση και θα σας ενημερωσω(αν δεν ερθω)νωριτερα για να μην στερησω απο καποιον αλλον τη θεση.να παρω και το μπλουζακι επιτελους.

----------


## tyfeonas

παντως θα ηταν πολυ ωραιο αν θα υπηρχε δυνατοτητα να παιξουμε και μεσω του ασυρματου δικτυο με οσους θα ειναι εκει. 
εστω να δουμε σαν spectators τους αγωνες.

----------


## bakolaz

Μια θέση for me 2.....

----------


## sialko

Κι εγώ μέσα να φάω τον MerNion στο CS μετά από πολύ καιρό.

----------


## vaf

Και εγώ μέσα!!! Θα έχει και καθόλου από το παλιό Unreal?  ::

----------


## MerNion

> Κι εγώ μέσα να φάω τον MerNion στο CS μετά από πολύ καιρό.


Α ρε να τελειώσει η μπιπ... εξεταστική και να δεις τι σε περιμένει...!!!!!!

----------


## opsilosmetagialia

opsilosmetagialia θα χαρεί να διδάξει τα μυστικά του Unreal σε όσους το επιθυμούν  ::  (μια θέση λοιπόν για εμένα και το slack-vaio μου  ::  plz)

----------


## opsilosmetagialia

Να προτείνω και λίγα παιχνιδάκια btw :  ::  

1)UT2004 or το παλιό (ίσως το 2004 πέσει βαρύ σε κάποιο laptop)
2)CS (απλά επειδή είναι ΤΕΛΕΙΟ ειδικά με πολλά άτομα)
3)ΑΟΜ - Rise of Nations - Warcraft3 (κάτι σε strategy βρε αδερφέ)
4) ISS3 (απλά επειδή δεν υπάρχει καλύτερο για μπάλα)

Αυτά  ::

----------


## ice

Μηπως να αποφασισουμε και για πια παιχνιδια θα παιξουμε ετσι ωστε να τα εγκαταστησουν οσοι ερθουν για να μην χανουμε χρονο την ημερα του game fest ??

----------


## wiresounds

> 2 θέσεις ! ! Θα έρθει και ένας φίλος μου αν δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα!!!
> Ετοιμαστείτε για ΑΟΜ ! ! ! !


Ποιος είναι ο φίλος σου; Πρέπει να γράψει μόνο του την συμμετοχή του.

----------


## wiresounds

Έχουμε και λέμε λοιπόν μέχρι τώρα 19 νοματαίοι :

wiresounds
jabarlee
ice
monotone
MerNion
DiGi
Achille
uNdErTaKeR
nantito
drf
ABYSS
mojiro
Johny
alsafi
morgas_6
bakolaz
sialko
vaf
opsilosmetagialia

----------


## messinianet

Μία θέση και για μένα παιδιά!

 ::

----------


## Ifaistos

me 2 please  ::

----------


## jabarlee

προτείνω στο 1ο post να μπει μια ψηφοφορία για τα πιθανά παιχνίδια για να έρθουμε προετοιμασμένοι, με όλα τα patch κ.τ.λ

εγώ προτείνω UT2004/UTclassic(στην ανάγκη) και MoHAA

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

> Ποιος είναι ο φίλος σου; Πρέπει να γράψει μόνο του την συμμετοχή του.


Είναι εκτός AWMN  ::  , οπότε δεν μπορεί να γράψει την συμμετοχή του. Απλά πάντα παίζω μαζί του σε ομάδα το ΑΟΜ και γι'αυτό. Αν δεν γίνετε να έρθει, δεν πειράζει, θα προσπαθήσω και μόνος μου για πρώτη φορά

----------


## playnet3

πειράζει άν έρθουμε μόνο για βόλτα??και δέν παίξουμε?(αν βρώ laptop για εκείνη την ημέρα ίσος να σας σκίσω λίγο στο Ut + MOH  ::   ::  )

Ps για call of duty(+ call of duty united offensive) κανένας???

----------


## ice

ΔΕν υπαρχει προβλημα να ερθουν και φιλοι που ειναι εκτος ΑΜΔΑ

Αρκει να μην ειναι η πλειοψηφια  ::

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Ok, αφού δεν πειράζει προειδοποιώ ότι ήδη έχετε χάσει AOM και AOE2 ! ! !
xexeexe
Πολέμαρχοι ετοιμαστείτε ! ! !

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

uNdErTaKeR μάλλον δεν ξέρεις ποιον είχα για δάσκαλο!

----------


## Johny

ωραια...θα κανω μπανακι θα ετοιμαστω...και θα ερθω να σας[email protected]$%$^$%&

----------


## MerNion

Κανένα νέο.. θα γίνει τελικά; μήπως να βάλουμε ένα Poll για τα παιχνίδια;

----------


## wiresounds

> Κανένα νέο.. θα γίνει τελικά; μήπως να βάλουμε ένα Poll για τα παιχνίδια;


Μα και βέβαια θα γίνει. Ποιός είπε κάτι αντίθετο ;
Ακούω προτάσεις για παιχνίδια. Δεν μπορούν να μπουν πολλά στο poll.

Doom3 και Age of Empires II σίγουρα

----------


## playnet3

τα παιχνίδια θα γίνουν μεταξύ μας στο σύλλογο ή θα γίνουν σε server του awmn ετσι ωστε να μπορούν να παίξουν και παιδιά απο εκεί??

----------


## wiresounds

Τοπικά στο σύλλογο θα στήσουμε servers και θα κάνουμε post εδώ ip για όποιο άλλον θέλει να συνδεθεί.

----------


## MerNion

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από MerNion
> 
> Κανένα νέο.. θα γίνει τελικά; μήπως να βάλουμε ένα Poll για τα παιχνίδια;
> 
> 
> Μα και βέβαια θα γίνει. Ποιός είπε κάτι αντίθετο ;
> Ακούω προτάσεις για παιχνίδια. Δεν μπορούν να μπουν πολλά στο poll.
> 
> Doom3 και Age of Empires II σίγουρα


Απλά επειδή δεν έβλεπα το poll να μπαίνει ρώτησα..

εγώ προτείνω και CS αλλά αν δεν θέλετε μιας και θα βγάλουμε το άχτι μας στο paintball, είναι οκ..

----------


## mojiro

_ακυροστε με. δεν θα μπορεσω_

----------


## monotone

Άκυρο και για εμένα, δε θα είμαι εδώ...  ::

----------


## viper7gr

Αρα μαζι με μενα γινονται 20 οι συμετοχες.

----------


## Renos

(...den exw ellhnika...)

Egw endiaferomai na pai3w kana Quake3, UT, AOE2 remotely omws  ::  Opote mhn mou krathsete thesh, apla kante post kapoia stigmh tis IP gia tous servers.

----------


## wiresounds

*Update*

Μιας και οδεύουμε προς το Game Fest την άλλη εβδομάδα, στο πρώτο post μπήκε ψηφοφορία διάρκειας 5 ημερών για τα παιχνίδια που θα παίξουμε. Παρακαλείσθε να έχετε εγκατεστημένα, και δοκιμασμένα ότι παίζουν, τα παιχνίδια που ψηφίζετε.

Για το Fifa2004 σίγουρα θα έχουμε ένα μίνι πρωτάθλημα.
Βέβαια αν έχετε τίποτα ανοιχτούς λογαριασμούς με άλλους σε κάποιο παιχνίδι μπορείτε να τους λύσετε στο Game Fest.

Το καλώδιο UTP που θα φέρετε να είναι τουλάχιστον 3 μέτρα. Δεν θα μπορούν να είναι όλη δίπλα στο switch. Να μην ξεχάσετε το πολύπριζό σας και ακουστικά.

----------


## viper7gr

Τελικα ποια παιχνιδια αποφασιστηκαν για να ξερψ τι να χωσω στο Laptop?

----------


## Johny

καλο ειναι αφου στανταρ πολλοι εχουμε πειραξει τα games μας με updates να εχουμε στο δισκο μας μαζι ολα τα updates τακτοποιημενα σε φακελους να μπορουν να τα παρουν και οι αλλοι...επειδη σιγουρα θα γινει ενας χαμος να μην καθομαστε να τα βγαζουμε απτην αρχη τα παιχνιδια..επισης καλο θα ταν να μπορουμε να μοιραζουμε τα παιχνιδια στο δικτυο αν καποιος δεν μπορει να εγκαταστησει καποιο update η δεν μπορει για καποιο λογο να γινει κατι σωστα να μπορουν να τα παρουν σφαιρα απο εμας..Εγω μια φορα θα τα εχω ετσι ετοιμα... θα προσπαθησω δηλαδη  ::

----------


## Matrix

Age of Empires II ??? Καλά το Age Of Mythology δεν είναι πολύ καλύτερο? Κράτιστε μου και μένα μια θέση αν έχει μείνει τίποτα αν παίξουμε aom αλλιώς μάλλον δεν θα έρθω (αλλά και τώρα δεν είναι 100% γιατί δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις που θα είμαι σε 2 εβδομάδες.)

Αλήθεια καλύτερα να παίξουμε πολλά παιχνίδια και όχι 1-2.

uNdErTaKeR : Ελπίζω να παίξουμε aom και ελπίζω να είσαι καλός γιατί στο έχω βαρεθεί να κερδίζω συνέχεια.

----------


## indyone

Μάλλον θα μπορεσω και εγώ να έρθω...
Αν κατι τέτοιο όμως δεν γίνει σίγορα θα σας ενημερώσω νωρίτερα και θα είμαι απο wifi μαζι σας...

----------


## ShadowCaster

Θέλω να έρθω και εγώ μαζί με τον alucard αλλά μάλλον θα την βγάλουμε ως spectetors αφου ένα pc dual cpu με 2 Athlon 2000+ MP και τα παρελκόμενα αυτού δεν κουβαλιέται με τίποτα.... Να έρθουμε????? Εάν αλλάξει κάτι θα ενημερώσουμε εγκαίρως....

----------


## nantito

> Age of Empires II ??? Καλά το Age Of Mythology δεν είναι πολύ καλύτερο?


Βέβηλε! (αστειευόμενος)


Προτείνω να παίξουμε ΑΟΕ2 the conquerors expansion version 1.0c (που θα έχουν όλοι όσοι παίζουν ιντερνετικα...)

Έχω πρόβλημα με τα μεταφορικά... Υπάρχει κανείς που το τουτού του να περνά δίπλα από την εθνική (κοντά στο ύψος της Αχαρνών) να με πάει βόλτα μέχρι κάτω με τα πράγματα...;

----------


## jabarlee

Μου άλλαξε η ημερομηνία για ένα μάθημα στη εξεταστική και δε ξέρω ακόμα αν τελικά θα έρθω ή όχι.
Αν έρθω θα πάρω και τον danonito μαζί...

Αν πάντως σε κάποιο παιχνίδι (π.χ. UT) υπάρξει dedicated server, καλό είναι να έχει τα τελευταία patches και πίστες, και να τα έχει κάπου shared ώστε να τα τραβήξουν όσοι δε θα τα έχουν.
Και οπωσδήποτε μη ξεχάσετε ακουστικά, δε φαντάζομαι κάποιος να πιστέυει πως θα έχει ηχεία  ::

----------


## Capvar

Από την εμπειρία που έχω στα παιχνίδια προτείνω τα εξής:
Για παιχνίδια Doom style UT κλπ είναι πολύ σημαντικά τα ping, που σημαίνει ότι δε θα μπορούν να παίξουν παίκτες από μακρινούς κόμβους.
Οπότε κατά κύριο λόγο οι παίκτες θα περιοριστούν στους παρεβρισκόμενους και σε κοντινούς κόμβους.
Παιχνίδια που μπορούν να παιχτούν από μακριά (μέχρι και 300αρια+) ping είναι τα strategy... όποιο από αυτά που έχουν προταθεί... με βασικό περιορισμό το μέχρι 8 άτομα... νομίζω στα περισσότερα.

Όσον αφορά το τί παιχνίδι... πιστεύω ότι το Doom 3 έχει άθλιο multiplayer game συγκριτικά με το UT και μιας και το τελευταίο πληοψηφεί θα προτείνω να μην παίξουμε 2004 αλλά 2003 ή το 2001 (Unreal Tournament)
Δεν έχουν σημαντικές διαφορές αλλά όσο πιο πίσω πάμε τόσο περισσότεροι (αρα καλύτερα) θα παίξουμε. Το Tournament παίζει άνετα σε P-III 500 με 128 Ram και GeForce ,αλλά στα ΧΡ με νέους drivers και κάρτες έχει ψιλοπροβλήματα στον ήχο. Το 2003 παίζει αρκετά καλά σε P-III 1000 με 256 Ram και κάτι από GeForce 2, ενώ το 2004 θέλει κάτι σε GeForce 3 επεξεργαστή στα 1300 και 256 ΜΒ minimum
Ότι και να επιλεγεί πρέπει ένα μηχάνημα να έρθει μόνο για deticaded server (minimum τα 1000 Mhz και 256 Ram)
Επίσης μην ξεχνάμε τα παιχνίδια CS στυλ... όπως το Call of Duty... μαζί με το expansion είναι αρκετά αξιόλογο και σχετικά μικρό (2.08 GB) και παίζει 
με απαιτήσεις 1300/256/GeForce2

Είναι πάρα μα πάρα πολύ βασικό αυτό που αναφέρθηκε με τις εκδόσεις. Από τώρα πρέπει να δούμε τις νέες εκδόσεις και ποιά παιχνίδια είναι copy and play (ώστε να φτιαχτούν 2 ftp με τις τελευταίες εκδόσεις) για να μπορούν να διατίθεται και ολόκληρες και ξεχωριστά τα patches, πίστες, mods κλπ... για αυτούς που θα τα βάλουν με cd

Επίσης αν καλύφθούν όλες οι θέσεις, επειδή είμαι 3 hop από το Σύλλογο μπορώ να φιλοξενήσω μέχρι 10 άτομα στο σπίτι μου στο Αιγάλεω.Οπότε οι 6 μόνιμοι και οι 10 guests θα κάνουν ένα καλό team 16 παικτών. Στείλτε μου pm για πληροφορίες και συμετοχές στο σπίτι μου.

Τέλος τουλάχιστον 2 μέρες πριν πρέπει να έχουμε καταλήξει στα παιχνίδια ώστε να υπάρχουν αυτά, τα patches τους, οι πίστες και ότι άλλο χρειάζεται.
Δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό να παίξουμε όλοι μαζί ταυτόχρονα... δλδ μπορεί να υπάρχει server για CTF και Deathmatch ,ενώ παράλληλα κάποιοι παίζουν 6απλο C&C Generals.

----------


## Capvar

1. wiresounds
2. ice
3. Mernion
4. Digi
5. Achille
6. Undertaker
7. Undertaker friend
8. nantito
9. drf
10. ABYSS
11. Johny
12. alsafi
13. bakolaz
14. sialko
15. vaf
16. opsilosmetagialia
17. messianianet
18. ifaistos
19. viper7gr
20. matrix

jabarlee?
indyone?

Βασικά κι εγώ δεν μπορώ να κουβαλάω μηχανήμα, εξάλλου από το σπίτι μπορώ να οργανώσω συμμετοχή και για 5-6 άτομα ακόμα οπότε να μαζευτούμε καμια 30αρια (32 είναι όριο σε πολλά παιχνίδια)

----------


## vaf

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος το UT2004 έχει καλλίτερη μηχανή γραφικών από το 2003 με αποτέλεσμα να παίζει σε μικρότερο μηχάνημα και επίσεις δεν απαιτεί καν 3D accelerator... Επίσεις υποστιρίζει 2 ακόμα τρόπου παιχνιδιού συμπεριλαμβανουμένου το onslaught με τεράστιους χάρτες όπου μπορεί να γίνει χαμός. Κατά τα άλλα είναι ίδιο με το 2003..

----------


## jabarlee

δυστυχώς πρέπει να ακυρώσω λόγω της προαναφερθείσας αλλαγής στην εξεταστική...δίνω μετά από 3 μέρες δύσκολο μάθημα και δε γίνεται να έρθω...

----------


## wiresounds

> δυστυχώς πρέπει να ακυρώσω λόγω της προαναφερθείσας αλλαγής στην εξεταστική...δίνω μετά από 3 μέρες δύσκολο μάθημα και δε γίνεται να έρθω...


Καλή επιτυχία Jabaman. Θα οργανώσουμε και άλλο. Don't worry, pass the test.  ::

----------


## morgas_6

σημερα εμαθα οτι περνω αδια αρα θα ερθω και εγω σηγουρα.

----------


## ice

Αντε να μαζευτουμε και του χρονου να παμε για το παγκοσμιο πρωταθλημα . 

Κανει καλο και για την προσληωη δουλειας , διαβαστε 

Video gamers στα πάνω τους
Δευτέρα 11 Οκτωβρίου 2004 15:19 [Σχόλια: 19] 


Οι ικανότητες στο video gaming και στο online πόκερ αποτελούν πλέον απαραίτητα προσόντα για την πρόσληψη στις οικονομικές αγορές, ενώ δεν είναι λίγοι οι εργαζόμενοι που περνούν από online gaming εξετάσεις. 

Οι ικανότητες που αποκτούν οι παίκτες μέσα από video games αντιστοιχούν πλήρως στις απαιτήσεις που έχει ο σύγχρονος, ηλεκτρονικός τρόπος οικονομικών συναλλαγών, όπου το κλικ του ποντικιού για τις αγοραπωλησίες έχει αντικαταστήσει το παραδοσιακό εμπόριο: γρήγορες αντιδράσεις, συνεχής πνευματική εγρήγορση, ψυχραιμία σε καταστάσεις πίεσης. 

Η Mary McDonnell, πρόεδρος της εταιρίας Geneva Trading αναφέρει χαρακτηριστικά: «Είναι απίθανο να προσλάβουμε κάποιον που δεν έχει επαρκείς ικανότητες στο video gaming, στο online πόκερ ή σε κάποιο άλλο παρόμοιο παιχνίδι, όπου ο συντονισμός μεταξύ χεριών και ματιών είναι σημαντικός». 

Αυτές τις ικανότητες απέδειξαν -ή τουλάχιστον προσπάθησαν- οι συμμετέχοντες στο 4th annual World Cyber Games, το οποίο έλαβε χώρα στο San Francisco την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα (6-10 Oκτωβρίου). Όχι για να αποκτήσουν κάποια θέση εργασίας στον οικονομικό τομέα, αλλά για να κερδίσουν τα έπαθλα που ανέρχονται στο συνολικό ποσό των 400.000 δολαρίων. Το γεγονός συγκέντρωσε 650 gamers, οι οποίοι απάρτιζαν τις εθνικές ομάδες 59 χωρών. 

Σύμφωνα με τους οργανωτές, σκοπός της ετήσιας αυτής διοργάνωσης είναι να καταστήσουν το video gaming, το δεύτερο παγκόσμιο κοινό σημείο αναφοράς μετά τον αθλητισμό, ένα είδος e-sporting. 

Τα παιχνίδια στα οποία συναγωνίστηκαν, είναι τα: Counter-Strike: Condition Zero, Unreal Tournament 2004, StarCraft: Broodwar, Fifa 2004, Need for Speed και WarCraft III: Frozen Throne. Επιπλέον το Halo και το Project Gotham Racing2. 

Τα περισσότερα χρυσά μετάλλια κατέκτησε η Oλλανδία (3), αφήνοντας στη δεύτερη θέση τη Νότια Κορέα (2), τη χώρα όπου το video gaming είναι εθνική μανία.

----------


## Matrix

Βασικά εγώ μένω Καλλιθέα και έμαθα ότι μπορώ να συνδεθώ με σας από το σπίτι μου για να μην κουβαλάω και το PC μου οπότε αν γίνετε πείτε μου.

* Επιμένω για aom ή έστω C&C Generals για strategy game

----------


## Johny

το θεμα ειναι αν φτανεισ στο συλλογο....ο συλλογος συνδεεται στον spirosco δοκιμασε ενα tracert στην ip του συλλογου και δες τι times εχεις

----------


## Viper

Λοιπον ειμαι και εγω μεσα!!!Μια ερωτιση pls θα υπαρχουν οθονες εκει περα η πρεπει να φερω την δικια μου???(Μ....κια ειπα ε)?

----------


## opsilosmetagialia

Γίνεται να φέρω και κάποιον φίλο μου? Απ'ότι είδα δεν είμαστε πάνω απο 30 άτομο , άρα να υποθέσω πως χωράμε  ::

----------


## nantito

Δυστυχώς αναγκάζομαι να αποσύρω την συμμετοχή μου... δεν έχω κάποιον να με πάει...

----------


## ice

Ο καθε player θα φερει μαζι του το μηχανημα του την οθονη του και ακουστικα . Οποιος χρησιμοποιει χειριστηρια να τα φερει μαζι του . 

Επισης να εχει μαζι του ενα πολυμπριζο και 3 μετρα straight καλωδιο UTP .

Οσο για τα παιχνιδια που θα πρεπει να εχει μαζι του εγκατεστημενα θα υπαρξει σημερα ξεχωριστει ανακοινωση .

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Αποσύρομαι και εγώ αλλά και το παιδιί που θα έφερνα μαζί μου, λόγω έλλειψης χρόνου. Συγγνώμη αν προκάλεσα πρόβλημα. Όποιος θέλει μπορεί να πάρει τις θέσεις μας.

----------


## ice

*--------- ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ ----------------- ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ --------------------*

Υστερα απο τα τελευταια δεδομενα της ψηφοφοριας εχουμε τα εξης αποτελεσματα . 

Την Κυριακη θα διεξαχθουν 4 παιχνιδια . 

1. UNREAL TOYRNAMENT 04
2. FIFA 2004 OR 2005 
3.MEDAL OF HONOUR ALIED ASSAULT
4. AGE OF MYTHOLOGY

ΑΝΑΛΥΤΙΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΘΕ ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΙ 

*UNREAL TOURNAMENT 04* 

Θα διεξαχθουν DEATHMATCH αγωνες απο το πρωι εως να κλεισουν τα γραφεια , βαρεθουμε , διακοπη ρευματος , πλημμυρες , επιστρατευση και αλλους λογικους και μη λογους . Ο νικητης ειναι αυτος που θα εχει τους περισσοτερους ποντους .

*FIFA 2004 OR 2005* 

Οσοι εχουν το 2005 μπορουν να το φερουν και θα αποφασισουμε εκεινη την στιγμη ποιο θα παιξουμε . 

Με την προσελευση σας θα ανακοινωσετε και την διαθεση σας στην συμμετοχη ή οχι για το πρωταθλημα FIFA .

Το πρωταθλημα θα εχει ως εξης 

Οι παιχτες θα κληρωθουν σε ζευγαρια οπου θα παιξουν απο 3 παιχνιδια διαρκειας 6 λεπτων . Ο νικητης ειναι αυτος που θα παρει τις περισσοτερες νικες και προκρινεται στον επομενο γυρο .

Ο ΤΕΛΙΚΟΣ θα ειναι 5 παιχνιδια διαρκειας 6 λεπτων .

*MEDAL OF HONOUR ALIED ASSAULT*

Δεν το γνωριζω συνεπως περιμενω λεπτομερειες για το ποιος τροπος ειναι ο καλυτερος να διαγωνιστουμε σε αυτο το παιχνιδι και παντα γνωμωνα το γελιο και την διασκεδαση ολων. 

*AGE OF MYTHOLOGY*

Σε αυτο το παιχνιδι στρατηγικης ο καλυτερος θα κερδισει . 
Οσοι ενδιαφερωνται να παιξουν να το δηλωσουν με την προσελευση τους .


*ΓΕΝΙΚΟΙ ΚΑΝΟΝΕΣ* 

Με την προσελευση σας δηλωνετε ποια παιχνιδια θα παιξετε . Εχετε παντα την δυνατοτητα να παιξετε σε ολα τα παιχνιδια .

Μαζι με το PC σας εχετε και την οθονη σας και βασικα οτι χρειαζετε για να λειτουργησει το μηχανημα σας .

Εχετε 1 πολυπριζο για να το συνδεσετε στο ρευμα . 

Εχετε μαζι σας ενα καλωδιο δικτυο 3 μετρα straight για να συνδεθειτε στο δικτυο (εκτος εαν θελετε να παιξετε μονοι σας και απλως να σας κανουμε παρεα  ::   ::  ) 

Η ωρα προσελευσης να ειναι το δυνατον νωριτερα για να οργανωθουμε να τα εγκαταστησουμε και να κανουμε και τις απαραιτητες δοκιμες .

Χαζο μεν αλλα τα PC σας να εχουν καρτα δικτυου και να λειτουργει .

Να εχετε μαζι σας ακουστικα .

Να εχετε εγκατεστημενα και τα 4 παιχνιδια ή τουλαχιστον αυτα τα οποια ενδιαφερεστε να παιξετε .

Δεχομαστε και υποστηρικτες σας απλα να ξερετε στην εισοδο θα γινει ελεγχος για αιχμηρα αντικειμενα , φωτοβολιδες , οπλα , και αλλα οργανα ικανα να προκαλεσουν την καταστροφη . Το αν θα αφαιρεθουν ειναι αλλο θεμα .

Αν εχω ξεχασει κατι μην ντρεπεστε να με βρισετε για να το προσθεσω .

Ευχαριστω για την κατανοηση

----------


## Viper

Τελικα ακυρο και απο εμενα γιατι επαθα ενα ατυχημα με το ΠΑΝΑΚΡΙΒΟ ΜΟΥ χερι και ετσι θα πρεπει να το γιατρεψω.Γυρισα το χερι μου στο ποδοσφαιρο και επαθα κακωση.Ειπα και εγω μετα απο χρονια να παιξω και μου βγηκε ξυνο που να παρει.Ζητω θερμα χιλια συγγνωμη που δεν θα ερθω να σας σκισω στο Mohha  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Johny

τελικα ολοι αναποφασιστοι ειμαστε βλεπω...ολοι προθυμοι στην αρχη κ μετα ακυρωνουμε..

----------


## Viper

Εγω προσωπικα φιλτατε johny δεν ειμαι αναποφασιστος οταν επροκειτο για Games.Η δουλεια μου ειναι και αυτη κιολασ και επισης το εχω και σαν χομπι.Αλλα δεν πιστευω και αυτο το γεγονος που ειπα να το αμφισβητηση καποιος...

----------


## Achille

Ούτε εγώ θα μπορέσω τελικά.

----------


## Johny

viper δεν διαβασα καν τι εγραψες...μονο το οτι δεν θα ερθεις...
γενικα μιλαω για οσους ακυρωνουν...

----------


## nantito

Νο ΑΟΕ2 = no fun 4 me. Μπορεί να σας έρθω να σας θαυμάσω..., γιατί ούτε pc μπορώ να μεταφέρω ούτε κανένα από αυτά τα παιχνίδια παίζω...

----------


## cirrus

Ρε ντροπή. Δεν βάλατε στην ψηφοφορία το quake3, το καλύτερο παιχνίδι όλων των εποχών;;;!!!  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Μπορεί να έρθω για κερκίδα...

----------


## drf

> Μπορεί να έρθω για κερκίδα...


θα έχει και κοψίδια...;

 ??

 ::

----------


## nantito

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από lambrosk
> 
> Μπορεί να έρθω για κερκίδα...
> 
> 
> θα έχει και κοψίδια...;
> 
>  ??


Υπογραφοκλέφτη!

----------


## lambrosk

Ααα , τώρα που είπατε για φαί!!!

Κρατήστε αυτό το Excel - ο - φυλο ! 
αν πάρετε απο το γνωστό μαγαζί του Σάββα (υπάρχει μαγνητάκι στο ψυγείο με το τηλέφωνο) ένας τρόπος να καταγράψετε εύκολα και γρήγορα τις παραγγελίες και τα χρήματα...  ::  

Υπόψην μας ξέρουν πλέον... μπορείτε να τους πάρετε πιο νωρίς για την παραγγελία και να τους πείτε τι ώρα θέλετε να σας τα φέρουν! 

Έχουν επίσης ιστορικό ταχύτατης παράδωσης όταν τους λέμε ότι ΠΕΙΝΑΜΕ!!!
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## dsfak

> Ααα , τώρα που είπατε για φαί!!!
> 
> Κρατήστε αυτό το Excel - ο - φυλο ! 
> αν πάρετε απο το γνωστό μαγαζί του Σάββα (υπάρχει μαγνητάκι στο ψυγείο με το τηλέφωνο) ένας τρόπος να καταγράψετε εύκολα και γρήγορα τις παραγγελίες και τα χρήματα...  
> 
> Υπόψην μας ξέρουν πλέον... μπορείτε να τους πάρετε πιο νωρίς για την παραγγελία και να τους πείτε τι ώρα θέλετε να σας τα φέρουν! 
> 
> Έχουν επίσης ιστορικό ταχύτατης παράδωσης όταν τους λέμε ότι ΠΕΙΝΑΜΕ!!!


Ωραίος ο νέος!!!! Μου αρέσεις γιατί είσαι οργανωμένος !  ::  

Μπορεί να περάσω και καμιά βόλτα για ηθική υποστήριξη στους καταιδρωμένους αγωνιζόμενους.  ::

----------


## Johny

τελικα πιοι θα ερθουν?
εδω ειδα οι μισοι να ακυρωνουν οι αλλοι λενε θα ερθουν ετσι χωρις pc ...τι θα γινει στο τελος?τεσπα εγω διπλα μενω θα ερθω να δω τι παιζει και μετα αν ειναι φερνω πισι...ελεγα να φερνα το 2ο pc μου αλλα αν χασω θα λεω οτι φταινε τα χαλια γραφικα η μικρη οθονη το mouse που κανει κολπα και αλλα πολλα...και επιδη το 2ο pc δεν παιζει ut...δεν λεει..εκτος αν δω οτι μαζευτουν πολλοι για mohaa τοτε ειμαι στανταρ μεσα  ::

----------


## drf

άντε για να ξυπνάμε σιγά σιγά...!!! και btw φέρτε κάνα mouse...  ::

----------


## Capvar

Κάντε καμια ip post να μπει και κανένας wireless...
Μπείτε και κανένας irc μπας και δει το #gamers χαρά στα σκέλια του  ::

----------


## drf

> Κάντε καμια ip post να μπει και κανένας wireless...
> Μπείτε και κανένας irc μπας και δει το #gamers χαρά στα σκέλια του


για δοκίμασε 10.32.48.181 unreal server  ::

----------


## MerNion

Μιλάμε έχω πιαστεί φοβερά απο το paintball και δεν μπορώ να κουνηθώ, οπότε αποκλειεται να κατέβω σήμερα. Δοκίμαζω να συνδεθώ αλλά είμαι 10 hops και δεν μου συνδέεται στον game server..

για πείτε και καμια άλλη ip απο κάνα άλλο παιχνίδι, αν και δεν το νομίζω..

----------


## Ataraxos

Εγώ δοκίμασα 10.32.48.181 UT2004 και μου άνοιξε μια DM πίστα αλλά δεν ήταν κανένας μέσα. Ούτε bot δεν είχε...  ::

----------


## drf

> Εγώ δοκίμασα 10.32.48.181 UT2004 και μου άνοιξε μια DM πίστα αλλά δεν ήταν κανένας μέσα. Ούτε bot δεν είχε...


τώρα έχει κόσμο... μπείτε!  ::

----------


## drf

live from game fest....  ::   ::  

 .  . . .

----------

